# Buying from the USA or...



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

... Even outside Europe... Maybe better I say buying by being in Italy

Italy is a wonderful place but buying from outside can be a pain

Customs cost by importing are very high
For example 
A slingshot that I buy for 80 dollar as soon as arrived in Italy I must consider to add another 22 % for VAT... Other 11 Euro for shipping from Milano to my address (even if I live near Milano or not) and other 3.7 % for importing a game...

At the end the SS cost very much

How can we avoid this?

You vendors... How did u solve this?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How is this the vendors solution to solve?

Seems to me that this is something that is caused by the Italian post. I experienced the same thing when I lived in Germany.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know... I read on web that it is a good thing to not declare the cost or declare less money or write "gift" on pack

But obviously it can be bullish**t what you read on web and who sell everyday knows better than I what will be a good solution


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in europe and buying from us is a mess...I've done a trade of a blowgun and even without any declarated value the customs stopped it...I also can't buy anything that costs more than about 30eur from us without custom charges...customs sucks


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Here in Italy the limit for buy stuff is 22 Euro inclusive shipping costs... 
For private trades or gifts the value must never be over 45 Euro... All above will be taxed... 
This kill trades!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

For example
I really wanted a flat cat but between the price (right) of this beauty and the money that the customs would me steal it would cost money that currently I can not afford to spend


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For trades, just have them label the package "home made gift, value $5" then you only have to pay the 11€ postage from Milan but no tax.

Good luck


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never had any issues with declaring a package as gift, handicrafts and 10$ value too. But that works just for private trades. 
In Germany the customs will "invite" you for a personal package opening in front of the officer and a questions and answer session, if they doubt that a package declared as gift IS really a gift or a misdeclared purchase. From my experience, adding some sweets and a few nice written words will provide good arguments for being a gift


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Since today I buy little things from China or Japan and they aren't expensive... Maybe one or max 5 euro and this pass without problems

But I think if I would buy from one of the vendors of America or Canada... What will happen

@flicks 
Here in Italy no invite... They send you a Telegram (not always but can be happen) where you must answer with the value and content of package

Sometimes maybe often the postman came at your door and tell you that he want ca 30% of the value (choose by custom) if you would the package


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> For trades, just have them label the package "home made gift, value $5" then you only have to pay the 11€ postage from Milan but no tax.
> Good luck


This, friend  Good luck, & sorry you've got so many costly hoops to jump through...


----------

